# Problem with oil and plastic (?) underneath car on 2002 Nissan Altima S



## Squilly (May 20, 2013)

I have a 2002 Nissan Altima S 2.5L. Ever since I bought it (off a dealer from Craigslist), I've had an oil issue. Normally should fill up every 3000-5000 miles, I fill up once every 500 miles, maybe 700 if I'm lucky, so once every three or four weeks. I don't know why. I got it checked at a mechanic, they said there were only minor oil leaks. During inspection, I was told a gasket was leaking, don't know if that would affect it. I'm just using regular oil. Even if I were using synthetic, I doubt it would make that much of a difference. Help?
Also, there's a tear underneath the car. Wondering how much it would cost to fix. Ideas?









Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'd have to check with a shop on the body repair. As far as the oil consumption, the common cause is usually the pistons rings having sealing issues with scored cylinder walls. The early QR25DE engines used the variable cam timing for EGR rather than a conventional EGR valve. The catalytic converter is integral of the exhaust manifold. According to Nissan, the ECM was running the engine in such a way that it would cause the catalytic converter media to break up. During the EGR process, the exhaust valve opens slightly during the intake cycle to induce exhaust gas back into the combustion chamber. Bits of the catalyst media would get sucked into the combustion chamber and score the cylinder walls. Over time, this would create an oil burning engine. Nissan put out a campaign to address the issue (which your vehicle may or may not have had) that included a new ECM reprogram, updated heat shields for the exhaust manifold, and some other stuff, depending on the year. In some cases, the engine block and rotating assy. (aka short block) was replaced in those models that failed a compression test. A new exhaust manifold was also required in those cases. 
So, for you, the first thing you should do is a compression test and cylinder leakdown test. If it's not within specs, you may need a head gasket (which has also been a problem on some QR25DE engines) or may need an engine and exhaust manifold/catalytic converter assy. The cylinder leakdown test would help give an idea of where the compression is being lost.


----------



## Squilly (May 20, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> You'd have to check with a shop on the body repair. As far as the oil consumption, the common cause is usually the pistons rings having sealing issues with scored cylinder walls. The early QR25DE engines used the variable cam timing for EGR rather than a conventional EGR valve. The catalytic converter is integral of the exhaust manifold. According to Nissan, the ECM was running the engine in such a way that it would cause the catalytic converter media to break up. During the EGR process, the exhaust valve opens slightly during the intake cycle to induce exhaust gas back into the combustion chamber. Bits of the catalyst media would get sucked into the combustion chamber and score the cylinder walls. Over time, this would create an oil burning engine. Nissan put out a campaign to address the issue (which your vehicle may or may not have had) that included a new ECM reprogram, updated heat shields for the exhaust manifold, and some other stuff, depending on the year. In some cases, the engine block and rotating assy. (aka short block) was replaced in those models that failed a compression test. A new exhaust manifold was also required in those cases.
> So, for you, the first thing you should do is a compression test and cylinder leakdown test. If it's not within specs, you may need a head gasket (which has also been a problem on some QR25DE engines) or may need an engine and exhaust manifold/catalytic converter assy. The cylinder leakdown test would help give an idea of where the compression is being lost.


Thanks for the reply. Do you think they'd still repair it? Or too late?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It was a voluntary campaign, not a recall. I'm sure they'd be glad to repair it, but at your expense!


----------

